# Oyster Spinach Gratins with Crispy Bacon



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2017)

This recipe is listed as an appetizer, so I am placing it here.  I am not submitting a recipe although I will post if people have an interest. 

My question is about the use of a food processor rather than a blender.  The recipe specifically states to not use a blender but to use the FP.  Why?

They are simmering some potato/shallots with fish/oyster liquid. Then they stir in the spinach to wilt. * Then FP and specifiy to "not" use a blender. * 

They layer oysters, bacon bits, spoon on spinach-potato mix, sprinkle bread crumbs then bake ramekins 8-10 minutes.  

Why?  

and a secondary question...  is the 8-10 minutes enough to actually 'cook' the oysters or just warm them up and they are still raw.  LOL - I can do a couple of raw oysters but really don't like them cooked...  yech, patuii..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2017)

Guess I should add that they are being baked at 425f/220c and that there are 16 oysters divided amongst 4 ramekins to make 4 servings.  

hmm, to my mind that is a pretty big appetizer.


----------



## caseydog (May 22, 2017)

The only reason I can think of is that blender blades are dull, while FP blades are razor sharp. Dull blades will tear and bruise your spinach. 

I'm not sure that's the reason, but it's all I got. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (May 22, 2017)

Like your thinking *caseyd*... I certainly never thought of that and it is true...   but... that being said - don't think it's the answer,  .  Once the spinach is wilted, mixed in and baked in the oven, bruising in the blender can't make that much of a difference.. or maybe it does??  prevents it from 'liquefying'!?  A blender might do that whereas an FP wouldn't. 

Arghh! - I don't know which is why I came here for an educated answer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 23, 2017)

I think they don't want it liquefied, just finely chopped.


----------



## jennyema (May 23, 2017)

blenders make potatoes gluey and unappetizing


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2017)

If the shallots are cooked whole, why not remove them and blitz with the spinach? Mean while, rice the potatoes and then mix it all together. I think you would get a fluffier end product.


----------

